# Bobek The New Styrian Goldings?



## Bribie G (2/12/10)

I was surfing at work and got onto Roger Protz's articles that he writes for the Morning Advertiser (the pub trade newspaper, we don't have the equivalent in Australia due to smaller pub numbers and population like we don't have an equivalent of the Beano or Dandy but I digress  )

He was trying the products of a micro and wrote something like "The marked aroma and flavour imparted by the Bobek hops (which used to be called Styrian Goldings)".... etc
I've just bought some Bobek from CB as I'm keen to try them out and I do note that:

Bobek and Styrian Goldings are both grown in Slovenia - south of Austria
Styria, an area in Slovenia, used to be a province of the old Austro-Hungarian Empire and the name has tended to stick
Slovenia gained independence as the former Yugoslavia self destructed and is now a proud nation and maybe looking to rebrand stuff.

Bobek and Styrian Goldings appear to have the same AA

So is this a case similar to B-Saaz becoming Motueka for patriotic reasons or are SG and Bo two distinct strains I wonder?


----------



## MHB (2/12/10)

I think it has a lot more to do with the EU being pedantic about names, things like Port, Champagne, Swiss Cheese even Klsch. Calling a hop Stryian Golding when it was more properly Yugoslavian (now Slovenian) Fuggle just dont cut the mustard (Dijon or otherwise) in the modern Europe.

MHB


----------



## Bribie G (2/12/10)

So you reckon that the SG name will 'migrate' to being called Bobek?

Like I used to get slammed on Penfolds Club Port, but now have to get slammed on: 



Will the Keep the Lesbian Whales in the Ground shit never end <_<


----------



## Murray (2/12/10)

Ah, so it comes back to good old European protectionism.


----------



## felten (2/12/10)

Looking at the info on freshops' site there's a few differences like bobek has double the beta acid % and some other things, and it says here its bred from northern brewer and another hop.

Let us know how they go in a beer, there might not be much difference in practice.


----------

